# Hello all.



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi people I thought I should say hello after being on hols.

As one of the new management of Musclechat I thought I should set up an account and get involved.

I have modded on a couple of sites previously but stood down due to time limitations and family commitments but intend to put more effort in now.

We have implemented some changes and there will be more to follow, thanks to Extreme we are lucky enough to have our own resident pro Paul George to answer questions and offer advice.

With the addition of some new advertisers there will be some revenue to improve the site and speed it up, all we need is you guys to ask and answer each other questions, be nice, be helpfull and make friends while having a chortle at the same time.

With us all pulling together the future for Musclechat will be bright.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude 8)


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

hiya mate....where you go on hols....somewhere nice ?

Daz


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Was in Tenerife for 10 days, it was nice to be away from bad weather and dark mornings for a bit.


----------



## Massimo (May 12, 2005)

Hello


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:twisted: how do


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

...welcome aboard bro...


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

Pleased to make your aquaintance bro.I`ll be in touch soon about the pm i was sent.

Regards,

Knuckles.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey. I hope your plans for the site come good and it becomes even better. A faster site would make checking the new posts much easier :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

MMUK said:


> Was in Tenerife for 10 days, it was nice to be away from bad weather and dark mornings for a bit.


Nice...i could do with a good hoilday


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Who says it was good, I had me Mrs. and sprog with me. I need a weekend away on my own now!


----------

